
The Ten Commandments of Crypto Taxes - hollandaise
https://medium.com/@david_97757/the-ten-commandments-of-crypto-taxes-8ab9c532c500
======
hschoenburg
Yay! I was starting to worry how the hell I was going to figure this out.
#useful!

------
AviGandhi
This is SO useful. Thanks

~~~
hollandaise
No problem, Avi I hope we can help solve your crypto taxes! Give
YaxReturns.com a try I'm interested to hear your thoughts.

------
rgashayeri
Great tool!

